# UP camping/fishing trip



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Need to see the tail if it is forked or not. A lot of planters look like that. Brook is square tail.


----------



## Dantana (Dec 3, 2009)

Here's another picture of that fish. Looks like more of a forked tail.


----------



## Teggs (Mar 20, 2013)

With most of the trout I catch in Superior tribs this is what I have noticed. The markings are similar but differ. Splake may retain the same coloring as brookies while in the stream (i.e. Orange belly, red and sometimes blue spots and orang with white tipped fins) but look closely at the spots. Usually, but not always splake lack blue halos, almost 90% of the time. Prolly because of lake life. (This is my personal observation i am not a fish biologist and could be way off). When You look close at a native or stocked brookie you will notice several small spots (usually red) circled with a small blue halo. If you notice small blue halos surounding the spots and a flat tail, its a brookie. While the splake still have somewhat of a halo its not as definitive. When we catch them in the river and they have faded halos and a forked tail then they are usually splake. We usually see a lot of splake in the fall make their way into rivers and accidently catch them while coho/steelhead fishing. They sure are beautiful fish, and very tasty. Once again wondeful catch!


----------

